
The iPhone 4G Story May Have Made Gizmodo Richer by $150,000 - thafman
http://www.labnol.org/internet/gizmodo-profits-from-iphone-4g/13491/
======
bgnm2000
I find it hard to believe any site is getting $5 CPM.

~~~
kleinsch
Name brand sites (NewYorkTimes.com, ESPN.com, CNN.com) are rumored to get CPM
rates much higher than that. I agree, however, that Gizmodo is probably not
getting those rates. In addition, publishers usually get high rates on their
direct media sales, but bursts like this aren't accounted for in those
budgets, so they end up placing remnant tags that get substantially lower
rates.

------
nexneo
Minus the cost of X, Y and Z

X : Paid to founder of the phone Y : Dammage apple will claim Z : Cost of law
suite

